# WWII on Facebook



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Pretty funny... http://http://www.i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=47948


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Be careful- I got a 'site unsafe' warning by my anti-virus software....


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kim, the original link had some extra characters in it. Here's a link that works: http://www.i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=47948

Cute! Clever! Someone had a lot of time on their hands!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Very cute and clever.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Oops...don't know how I screwed that up.


----------

